# Giga Blade Borugo



## ssj3boruto (Aug 10, 2021)

This is a fully original piece of work, all characters must be original. I will start:

Name: Borugo
Bio: Borugo is the son of the strongest man in the village, but that man is now dead but not yet because it hasn't happened yet.
Powers: Borugo has an evil eye that turns him into Barango and means he is then the strongest of all. He is also a ninja with the power to use the Kamehameha.

---

Borugo was sitting on the porch eating an apple, it was very juicy. His mother Hinoto came out and asked him to do his homework.

"Shut up"

Borugo was growling, his masculine teeth showing. His teeth were very strong.

"Borugo you must do your homework or I will use my own powers."

Borugo wasn't sure what to do, his mother was also strong and scary. He decided to use a Kamehematoma at maximum power.

"GGH BORUGO YOU ARE STRONGER THAN I THOUGHT."

"I WILL NOT DO THIS"

Hinoto's own energy beam was getting overwhelmed and she decided to release it and give in.

"I guess you have been studying after all Borugo, subarryshe."

Borugo looked to the floor, his apple was dirty.

"Borungo come quick, it's your dad, he is hurt."

"Nani??"

Borungo ran next to his master Sasuki and they arrived at his dad's workplace, he couldn't believe it when he saw his dad was dead with the culprit standing over him. It was his long lost friend and possibly brother Piercings.

"Borungo he is still here!" said Sasuki

"ku ku ku Borugo you did not arrive in time though to save the Jokage of the town! Your father!"

Borugo was angry, his power level was rising.

"Piercings you will not get away with this AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 10, 2021)

Borugo launched his attack with lots of punches and kicks, Piercings blocking each one. Borugo was still screaming at him.

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH"

Piercings smirked harder, still blocking every shot and then moving to blocking with one hand. Borugo hit even harder though and Piercings nodded and went back to using two hands because it was too difficult with one.

"Impressive Borugo you are making me use two hands."

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH"

Borugo was still very angry because of his dad being killed so he kept powering up. Piercings was slightly worried because Borugo's power level kept rising.

"PIERCINGSS YOU BITCH"

Borugo managed to land a blow, punching Piercings in the cheek. Piercings stepped back, a small trickle of blood running from his mouth.

"Impressive Borugo, you are now making me bleed!"

Sasuki was amazed, his student Borugo was now maybe the strongest person in the village? Only a week ago he could not do anything but he was so strong now.

"PIERCINGS THIS TIME YOU DIIIIIIIE"

Borugo threw another punch, this time even harder. Piercings suddenly moved faster though, catching Borugo's punch and then his other fist and then his feet.

"Ku ku ku ku Borugo, this time it is my turn."

"PIERCINGS!!!!"

Borugo broke free but Piercings punched him, the punch sent Borugo flying through all the houses behind him and into his own house. His mother Hinoto was home and was shocked.

"Borugo what happened to you? You've been punched?"

"Piercings killed dad, I have to beat him"

"No, not your dad. PIERCINGS!"

Hinoto also powered up, very angry. But Borugo held her back, this was his fight but she was actually very strong still and punched him through some other houses.

"This is now my fight son, I will defeat Piercings!"

"You will try Hinoto"

Piercings appeared and stabbed Hinoto threw the stomach with his lightning claw move.

"AAARGH fuck you Piercings" Hinoto cried.

Borugo got up, seeing the horror and screamed very very loudly. Piercings winced, this was a power he had not sensed before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 11, 2021)

Piercings changed his expression for the first time, he was a little bit scared because the power was clearly evil. Borugo's eye had changed and his aura was very dark and licking.

"Borugo?"

"No, you can call me Barango."

"Barango?"

Piercings stopped talking because of a punch landed right into his stomach, it was very dishonourable but strong.

"The real Borugo... would not fight like this."

"Like I said, I am Barango Piercings, and you are weak."

Piercings threw more punches in return but got hit with Barango's back hand. A huge wave of blood sprayed out and hit a wall. Piercings was hurt and stepped back, wiping his chin.

"This is your transformation? Not bad Borugo"

"I am more than that Piercings, you have actually done me a favour by killing Borugo's weak family and letting me cast off my weak shell called Borugo."

"So the rumours were true, you are Barango. Then you should thank me."

"No, I will kill you."

"Why Barango, you said I helped you."

"Yes but you are also weak."

Barango punched Piercings in the knee, knocking him down.

"You have outlived your usefulness to me Piercings, sorry." Barango laughed.

Borugo looked on from above, Barango was going to kill Piercings on his knees. This was too far.

"Nngh" said Barango. "Why are you fighting me BORUGO"

Borugo resisted and came back. "Because you are evil Barango, this is not the right way" Borugo picked up Piercings and put him in handcuffs.

"So you are still weak Borugo, you should have killed me."

"No Piercings, I do not forgive you but I will do this right."

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 12, 2021)

"Borugo why are you also in prison?" Sasuki said, looking at Borugo behind the bars near Piercings.

"This evil power is dangerous sensei, I must defeat Barango before he punches anyone else."

Sasuki nodded, he was worried about the village with Borugo behind bars and his parents gone.

"So we finally have time to talk Borugo" said Piercings. "I could help you with Barango you know, after all he was ungrateful to me too so I want him gone too."

"Do not talk to me Piercings, you have done enough, speak again and I will kill you."

"Ho, is that Borugo or Barango talking?"

Borugo looked nervous, was this violent though actually him or Barango? He gritted his teeth, each one scraping against each masculine tooth.

"I can help you Borugo, I mean it."

Borugo was surprised, Piercings seemed sincere. "Why would you help me after all you've done to me Piercings?"

"Because... I only held a grudge against our parents."

"Our?! PIERCINGS? What are you saying?!"

Piercings looked down. "It is true, I'm your-"

Piercings notice Borugo looked different, smiling evily. "I think Borugo has heard enough don't you Piercings?" said Barango.

"Barango!"

Barango bend the prison bars, moving to Piercings' cell. Piercings panicked.

"Borugo cannot have a brother, you are undoing your good work Piercings. I will undo you."

"Borugo you must fight!"

Piercings threw a punch, but Barango was faster, punching him really fast and viciously. Piercings' head bounced off the wall, crumbling behind him.

"You're weak PIERCINGS, SO WEAK!"

Piercings smirked. "You're too late Barango."

At the door Barango saw Hinoto and Norungo, "How could that be? You're both dead?"

"I only made it seem that way," Piercings said. "It was the best way to lure you out."

"PIERCINGS!" Barango raged. "You think you three can defeat me?"

"Let my son go Barango" Hinoto demanded.

"NOOOOO" Barango raged again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 13, 2021)

Norungo transformed into his Demon Butterfly mode, tails coming out. "Wife I must use this power to defeat Barango, if I go to far you must stop me."

Hinoto shook her head, her eyes swelling into Ultimate Vein eyes mode. "Husband we must stop each other, I cannot control this completely either."

Sasuki stood far away, he knew that they could all not control their own power and could turn evil or explode, he would have to save them all if needed. But to do that with them, he would also have to use his power. "I hope this does not happen Norguno, my friend."

Barango launched his attack, using his punches to deflect Norungo's tails and Hinoto's forearms. Piercings watched closely behind the bars.

"How can he be this strong?" Norguno stated.

"Don't stop!" Hinoto said.

"Ku ku ku, no wonder Piercings killed you so easily!"

"No Barango" said Piercings. "I didn't kill them remember." He had teleported behind Barango and hit him in the spine.

"Uuggh. PIERCINGS"

Barango swung round, breaking Piercings rib.

"PIERCINGS NO" Norungo shouted. He dived in and hit Barango's eye repeatedly.

Barango winced, his evil aura was stored there, but how did Norungo know? He realised that the Demon Butterfly mode let him see his chunkra and was not just tails. If he kept taking damage then he would expire.

"My eye... if you will go this far then I will use the mode that even Borugo doesn't know about."

Barango's eye lit up, Norungo's hits now bouncing off his eye without damage. Hinoto also tried to help, hitting his eye while Piercings also used an iron bar to hit his eye.

"Too late, you are all too weak!"

Barango exploded with power, now holding a blade.

"Giga Blade Bank Ai"

Suddenly swords were in all their stomachs except Barango and he laughed. "This is the true power of Giga Blade."

Somehow instead of wounding, the blades were healing. Barango looked panicked. "... BORUGO THIS IS YOU!"

Piercings smiled, his rib was healed. He attacked Barango again, this time the hit wounded him. Hinoto and Narungo also smiled and attacked.

"No NO NOOOO"

Barango shook and then fell, Borugo returning on the floor hurt.

"Son you did very well to defeat Barango."

Borugo was proud, but even more happy to see his family alive. He turned to Piercings, he understood that Piercings was in fact his lost brother and had done this all to draw out Barango and defeat him.

"Piercings I'm sorry I didn't know."

"I wanted to tell you brother, but I knew I couldn't until this was done."

They hugged and Norungo gave him a new headband with a new symbol on it, it was of a blade with an eagle.

"From now on you are Rank 10 Borugo."

"Thank you father." Borugo said.

"There are 10 more ranks for you to complete and then you'll be the strongest at Rank 1."

Borugo looked up at the board, there was a tournament next week where he could raise his ranking. "Okay, I'll do it!"


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 13, 2021)

"Don't you understand Borugo, Piercings is already Rank 2, to defeat him again you will need to master Giga Blade mode." Sasuki was firm, he knew Borugo was strong but to reach the top Rank he would need to be a lot stronger.

"I don't understand sensei, I don't know how Barango made it."

"You must learn Borugo, otherwise you will never defeat Piercings."

Borugo was confused, was Piercings really that strong? It must have been a miracle he could fight him so well before. He thought he had become the strongest in the town but now he was only Rank 10.

Borugo let his lip get stiff and resolved himself to do what it takes. "Okay sensei, I will learn Giga Blade mode."

"Also you must learn bank ai as well."

"Okay I will also look into this."

Borugo went on a journey by himself and meditated under a waterfall. Under the waterfall he imagined Piercings and his family, then the cold water made him think of Barango. He tried to think about Barango's mind and find the power missing.

"Knock knock Borugo" Barango said.

"Impossible Barango, you are gone!"

"You cannot look in my mind if I was gone Borugo"

"Damn" Borugo thought, he might need to withdraw if Barango was still alive. He could transform and really hurt his opponent.

"How about a deal Borugo" Barango said.

"I can't trust you Barango, go away!"

"I will teach you Giga Blade mode, in return you will release our body once per day for an hour."

"No way!"

"I promise not to hurt anyone during that time, but you cannot watch me, you must sleep."

"I can't trust you Barango..."

"Do it Borugo, if not then you will be weak forever."

Borugo was concerned but knew this was his way to get stronger. If he became Rank 1 he could protect everyone.

"Okay Barango, the deal is made."


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 14, 2021)

"So Borugo you are joining the tournament" Norungo said. "You have good motivation my son."

It was the day of the tournament and Borugo thought he could raise his rank quickly here. He was silent but confident, walking towards the ring. The match ups announced meant he was second to fight.

The first fight took place between Piercings and Charlito Max.

"Piercings, what a stupid weak fool you are, matched against me Charlito Max."

"It is a random order Charlito Max, but you are the one who is actually weak, too bad for you."

Piercings grinned and then began to spin in a somersault, getting faster and faster. Charlito Max laughed, he was very big and muscular, Piercings could not get through his strength.

"You weak fool, try and hit me Piercings!"

Piercings kept spinning, Borugo was shocked. He was spinning so much faster than before, but it was still within Borugo's expectations.

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH" Charlito Max screamed as his arm was broken by Piercings hitting him with the full speed of his spin.

"Round one to PIERCINGS" the Referee said.

Piercings stepped down, walking past Borugo. "I guess the real fight isn't till later Borugo, don't lose till then" Piercings grinned.

"Don't worry Piercings, we fight next round."

Borugo stepped up, seeing his opponent. It was Rank 4 Chorizo, a fat man who was very strong. The crowd were worried, a Rank 10 could never beat a Rank 4.

"Call off this match!" the crowd man shouted.

"Silence!" Borugo said. "Let's fight Chorizo."

"Not bad confidence Rank 10, I hope you are good for warming up."

"I hope you stretched already Chorizo"

Borugo stood still, Chorizo rolling towards him. It was a similar speed to Piercings attack but to Borugo he could tell it was totally different.

"Not good," Borugo said while doing a sigh. "This is way too slow to show Piercings what I am now"

Borugo caught Chorizo's rolling attack with one hand. Chorizo was shocked.

"No one has ever caught my Chorizo roll... except Rank 3s or above."

Borugo motioned for Chorizo to attack again. "See if this is fluke or deliberate Chorizo."

Chorizo stepped back, using his big bang attack. He was charging it and it was very bright for the audience. Borugo was not concerned and stared at it.

"Try it Chorizo, I won't even use my Kamehameha."

"You are so vain Borugo!"

Chorizo fired, Borugo then deflected the beam with one hand. He was shocked though when he realised he deflected it into the audience, killing a man who was taking his daughter to see him as big fans.

"What have I done..."

"Borugo you are disqualified!" Norugo shouted.

Borugo fell to his knees.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 18, 2021)

Borugo ran out of the town, it was getting late in the day and he was worried and breathing hard. "This should not be happening!" He thought.

"Borugo you must stop, you are under arrest!" Said the super police behind him. They were led by Rank 1 police captain Reagan.

"Borugo cannot be allowed to escape, all five of you move to his sides and front to capture him." Reagan said. He was very strong and deep voiced.

Borugo could see the other side of the forest with a large lake, he had a plan to escape from that but needed to get away first. The forest was very lumpy and his feet hurt. He kept going because he must stay out of prison.

"Borugo stop!"

Borugo did not but suddenly he finds himself surrounded.

"Borugo, you did not stop, you are guilty of murder" Reagan said as he came out the shadow.

Borugo noticed there were five police around him, he saw that they were ranks 8-7 and quite strong. He would have to use his special move.

"Borugo do not use your special move," Reagan said. "I can tell you have something but it will end badly for you..."

Borugo gritted his teeth, he unleashed his transformation. Giga Blade Borugo was here, with a long light blade and hair glowing in different colours.

"Borugo I told you not to do that, police go and finish him."

Borugo finished all the police easily, using the blunt side of his sword to spare them. Unfortunately the blunt side still caused internal blood bleeding and this was serious for the super police future health.

"Borugo, I warned you, but I must recognise you are stronger than Rank 10," Reagan said angrily. "I will promote you to Rank 6. But I will now also arrest you."

Borugo was happy and sad, he had finally raised rank closer to Piercings but this situation was not good. He moved his sword and warned Reagan "Even if you are Rank 1 you cannot beat me Reagan, like this I am stronger than my father."

"Borugo you are mistaken, you have already been defeated."

Borugo looked down and saw he hadn't been beaten but when he looked up he was punched by Reagan.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 21, 2021)

Reagan span in a full circle, throwing a punch on each spin. He was spinning and hitting each time. Borugo could not react as it was too fast.

"Damn, he is hitting hard and very fast!"

Borugo then smirked after one hit and began to spin too, he then struck Reagan at the same time as they span into each other. This kept happening, with Reagan surprised but angry.

"You think you can out smart my Ravage Rotation Borugo?!"

They were starting to get hurt, Borugo then turned his blade to the sharp side, Reagan moving away from the spin at the last moment.

"So you would cut me Borugo... I knew you were the criminal all along"

"No I'm not."

Reagan became angry, his lip peeled back showing ten centimetres of gums as his teeth grew. "River Reagan mode activate!"

Borugo shielded his eyes, Reagan was glowing very bright and his transformation was clearly very strong. "So this is rank one nani..."

"I will let you know something Borugo" Reagan smirked. "Like this I can move one million miles a second..."

Borugo shook his head. "No way Reagan, if so then show me..."

Reagan laughed loudly. "I already have!"

Borugo noticed his sword was gone, without it his Giga Blade transformation was fading. Reagan smirked very big and showed him the Giga Blade, before he snapped it over his knee. This was Borugo's chance as the blade injured Reagan's knee.

"REAGAN!" he cried and threw his Giga Dragon Punch with his remaining energy, the energy crackled from Borugo's toes up until his eyes and then shot round to his arms and up to his fingers. Reagan did not dodge in time, hit by the Giga Dragon Punch at full power.

Reagan grimaced, his speed was incredible but only to his legs. He could not move his hands as fast and so he did not block properly. The punch hit him in the neck and he spluttered blood.

"Too late Reagan, that was your C4 cervix bone. You are now the slowest."

"So... this is your true strength... this is not bad Borugo."

"Reagan, I will not kill intently, I have already called an ambulance for your guys."

"I understand this, I believe you are innocent now Borugo but this does not matter. They are sending a Rank 0 after you, he is far more strong than me, you must watch out."

Borugo felt sweat down his side, he had heard of Rank 0 before, this was bad. He nodded and ran, he would need to become stronger to live.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 24, 2021)

Borugo was washing his clothes in the river, he had sweat a lot and it was still coming. This was a lot of dread. In the water he saw his reflection change. It was Barango.

"You have stayed quiet Barango."

"Perhaps that is the case Borugo, perhaps it is not."

Borugo thought about this message, it must mean something that perhaps would be useful to reflect on later.

"The Giga Blade technique you taught me did not fulfil our bargain Barango, and now a Level 0 is on the way. I need to be stronger."

"I am going to tell you the truth now Borugo, you are actually not weak, you are strong. So you can come up with the solution. Bye."

Borugo looked up, this was the first time Barango had acknowledged him as strong. It was true that it was his Gaga Dragon Punch that did hit Reagan and beat him, maybe he could do the same to the Rank 0.

---

Back at Borugo's house, his mother and father were having dinner. Hinoto was angry, "You let our son be called this murderer Norugo! Why would you do this!"

Norugo let his brow be annoyed, "Hinoto you must understand that I am not a man of bias, I have to be fair. He killed the family guy who had his daughter there."

"It was an accident! You know he would never mean this!"

"No... the angle was too deliberate, or maybe..." Norugo thought, did the hand move without Borugo looking? "Maybe it was not him after all... it could have been..."

---

Borugo was washing his clothes again, then he heard something rustle in the woods.

"SHOW YOURSELF"

"You would speak loudly to me Borugo..." the voice said. "After the things you took from me."

The figure stepped out, Borugo saw in shock that it was the daughter of the man he killed at the tournament.

"I should introduce myself, I am Head Cha La, Rank 0 warrior," she said. She was a teenager but her aura showed a lot of power.

"Gghhh nnnghhh nnngghh" Borugo was straining from the power waving to him.

"You killed my father Borugo," Head Cha La said. "Now I will have the joy of doing this to you."

"N... no this was a mistake! I did not mean to!"

"Oh really? I saw your hand gesture in the tape afterwards, it was clear that you made NO MISTAKE TO ME"

She was surprised to see Borugo start laughing.

"Of course it was no mistake on my hand! But that is it, it was my hand and not Borugo's!" Barango said.

"...Barango, I had been told about you."

"I was going to let Borugo fight you, to strengthen this body, but he has already done that enough. He gave me control to his body to teach him, that was all I needed."

Head Cha La stood angry, but she could still defeat her father's killer. At that moment Piercings came over the hill and shouted.

"STOP HEAD CHA LA!"

"PIERCINGS? What are you doing here? I am Rank 0, I do not need help!"

"No... it is more complicated."

"How is this?"

"He said it was Barango that did the crime?"

"Yes this was communicated, but it does not matter."

"No you see," Piercings said slowly. "He knows that you will fight less hard to keep Borugo alive, but the truth is there is no Barango."

"What are you saying Piercings???"

"This entire time has been a mistake, he is the evil one and we must fight with not worrying about his safety. Or we could be the ones to lose and die."

"Even a Rank 0 like me Piercings?" Head Cha La said with dismiss.

"Even together with me, Rank 2 and you Rank 0, together as a team fighting with each fighter on the same side." Piercings stated. "He is dangerous."

"You are wrong Piercings" said Barango. "But not about me being dangerous, during the escape I sent my evaluation in through the post to be checked on my power."

Head Cha La and Piercings looked scared, Barango held up a piece of paper saying "Y".

"This is not possible... he is letter ranked." Head Cha La said.

"It is the second lowest... perhaps we can do this together" Piercings said.

"No... you can not." Barango laughed.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 19, 2021)

OOC: Sorry for the delay, I was contacted by the lawyers for Primal Fear with Richard Gere and they said the lines were too close to their move which is BS. This story is 110% legit real my stuff and not copied.

------
------

Barango was still laughing very hard, he was sweating from the laughter. Head Cha La nodded to Piercings and they launched their Super Kaioken Rasengan. Barango was surprised as it was very big and red, with flames of yellow too.

"Kuuuh, not bad PIERCINGS and Head Cha La, but I was only using 0% of my power before!"

Barango hit the Super Kaioken Rasengan but was surprised as his hand was broken by the power. "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH"

Piercings was full of hope, they had wounded Barango. Head Cha La scolded him to keep up, this fight was not completed as yet.

"Piercings! Keep up, this fight is not completed as yet."

"I understand Head Cha La, then we must use our next combined attack."

Both Piercings and Head Cha La suddenly grew older, their hair rising out into the sky. Their clothes were small because they were bigger now like they were full adult Piercings and Head Cha La.

Barango was holding his hurt hand and suddenly was punched very hard by both of them.

"You're hitting me huh PIERCINGS?!"

Barango attacked back, tearing off an arm from Piercings and Head Cha La. It wasn't enough to stop them from completing their attack though and he was beaten to the ground. As they were a team they still had two arms and this was sufficient in arms to beat him.

Barango was covered in blood on the ground, Piercings and Head Cha La breathing heavily, they had definitely won this fight and it was completed. But then Barango opened his eyes and smiled. He hit Head Cha La four hundred kilometres into the distance with his hurt hand.

"Did you forget I was rank Y PIERCINGS?"

Piercings was shocked as Barango got up and had no injuries anywhere, he had pretended to break his hand and get beaten up.

"Go and collect your arm weak Piercings, hahahaha!"

Piercings ran to pick up his arm and Head Cha La and her arm too. He used his Namekian blood to fuse the arm back for him and her, but Head Cha La was badly injured by the punch.

"Piercings, he was too strong, I can not fight further, you must see this to completion."

"Head Cha La... I feel for you, I think I love you."

Head Cha La had a small tear run down her cheek.

"It is too late for me Piercings
Chaka Khan, let me rock you
Let me rock you, Chaka Khan but you still can fight."

"I will win Head Cha La and let me take you in my arms."

"Okay Piercings, I will believe."

Barango was stood laughing, when Piercings returned. Piercings was tired and Barango was not. "Hahaha, I waited for you Piercings, would you like to still fight?"

"No Borugo."

"BORUGO? Borugo does not exist Piercings! I made him up!"

"Even if you believe this, Borugo is real."

"Then can you prove this PIERCINGS!"

Barango launched at five thousand kilometres a second, he was moving very very fast. He pulled his hand back to attack Piercings.

"Borugo you are not alone, I am here with you. Though you're far away, I am here to say but you are not alone."

Piercings words made Barango flinch and his punch stopped one millimetre from Piercings nose. The punch then turned round and hit Barango in the face.

"Borugo?! You would attack me! You aren't real!"

Barango's face turned to Piercings and became a soft expression of caring. It was Borugo talking this time.

"Piercings, thank you for bringing me back but I know what I must do now to save you all."

Borugo fought with Barango and then he became super bright, this was his sacrifice and his body then exploded a massive wave of explosion covering the top half of the planet.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 2, 2021)

Borugo woke up, he had a plaster on his head and his entire body was bandaged.

"Borugo you are awake!"

Borugo was confused, he had been in the explosion and was sure that his life was completed. Instead he could feel he had absorbed the power of an alien tattoo. He sat up with his mother Hinoto beside and she was happy he was okay.

"We were worried that Barango had killed you Borugo."

"No mother, I killed him but the cost was large."

"Yes, you killed your father and our village too."

Borugo was shocked, he ran and looked out the window. He tightened his eyes and saw that half the planet was destroyed. He began to cry very hard, this was not how we wanted to beat Barango.

"That means... my dear brother Piercings and the lady Head Cha La are also dead?"

"No they are both next door, they were hurt but they are okay."

Borugo was very happy to hear this, he ran into the next room and saw them lying sleeping on the beds. "Piercings and Head Cha La you are both alive!"

Head Cha La's eye opened, "Barango!" She leapt up to attack him, but then stopped moving.

Borugo was surprised, he saw his tattoos were glowing. She had not stopped but was moving very very slow. He pulled back his hand with confusion and threw his fist into her shoulder. The impact was far more strong than he thought to be, the hospital exploded. Head Cha La went back to normal time but before she could take the injury Borugo saw Piercings standing up with glowing tattoos too. His were red and he had caught Borugo's fist.

"This fist is dangerous brother, but I am glad you are back."

"Piercings, what are these tattoos."

"I don't know, but we must keep these secret in case."

"I understand."

Time went back and Borugo rushed to help his mother in the rubble.

"Borugo, what happened? The hospital is destroyed."

"Sorry mother, I cannot explain, one day I will say but for now you must hear me."

"Okay Borugo, I understand, but as you were away we should spar so I can see how strong you are."

"I understand."

Borugo and Hinoto stood on the grass near the old hospital and got ready to fight.

"Borugo you could think that this will be disproportionate matching because you were strong." Hinoto said. "But while you were away I got upgraded in ranking, I am now grade X."

Borugo smirked, this was a high grade but now he was even stronger than before.

Hinoto powered up, her aura was very large and lightning was coming out. "Rasengen Kamehameha!" Her Rasengan Kamehameha fired in a big rotating beam in all directions, it was going into circular as well as forward. Borugo was impressed as this was very dangerous.

Borugo then put his hands together, "This is my newest attack mother."

Borugo then grew long fur, turning from black to gold. "Gold Borugo Mode, Attack Mode."

Hinoto could not believe it, she could feel Borugo's Attack Mode power make his Attack Power very high. "This was wrong Borugo, you are not setting defense high and my Rasengan Kamehameha is about to hit you!"

"We will see" Borugo smirked. He then punched and the force caused the Rasengan Kamehameha to fire back.

Hinoto got hit by the Rasengan Kamehameha, Borugo running to help her.

"No mother, I cannot lose you too..."

"Borugo this was not your fault, it was my attack."

"Mother I am sorry this took place."

"Come find my soul Borugo."

Hinoto died. Borugo screamed, his Gold Borugo Mode changing to Gold Borugo Mode 2 with red hair.

"We do not have time to cry Borugo." Piercings said.

"Piercings?? This was our mother."

"We must protect her soul and the souls you released during the previous explosions."

"How can we do this Piercings?"

"Your Giga Blade is actually a Soul Blade, if you activate your Soul Power then you can visit the Soul World."

Piercings took his blade and activated it, he turned into a black suit and was clearly stronger. He held out paper. "In the Soul World I am rank K Borugo."

"I have heard of this, you are Special K."

"Yes, but that name is not important as we must defeat the Soul King before they eat all the Souls in the planet."

Borugo closed his eyes and took a long breath, he became Soul Boruto mode, his other modes changing into one new mode. He had white hair and an eyepatch with a B on it.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 3, 2021)

WARNING 

GIGA BLADE BORUTO IS ON STRIKE AS PART OF THE MOD STRIKE, SORRY FOR THIS


----------

